# Cat or chinchilla or rats?



## Just hang in there (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi,

In four years time we are moving and I'll have the chance to get a pet I'm not allowed now.

These are rats, a cat or a chinchilla.

*Only answer if you have owned one or more of the above

What is better?
*
I have owned rabbits and guinea pigs and birds.

My family have had poultry, ferrets, birds and dogs.

I want something that I can stroke and that will love me back.
I do not want a hands off pet or a difficult pet.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

With cats it'll depend on the personality of the cat at how loving they are, some loved being stroked, others don't, or it's more on their terms so you might find he/she is happy to be stroked one day and not the next.
Saying that cats are lovely pets. What do you want to know?


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

A chinchilla is in no way a cuddly pet. They may or may not tolerate being picked up, but detest being cuddled for long periods. Chinchillas are an exotic pet with strict dietary and care requirements, hence, in depths research needs to be carried out prior to even considering having one. Chinchillas are prey animals, so interaction with other domestic pets is not advisable. Chinchillas do not tolerate heat, so need to be kept cool throughout the summer, often at increased electrical cost in running an aircon unit.


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Cats out of the three are the most 'cuddly' in general, but I've seen two sides to cats! I had a cat named Bella who passed away last year, and she was lovely but wasn't a very people kind of cat. She liked to have her own space and didn't like cuddles. She was from a farm, which I think was part of the reason. At the time there weren't many breeders around in the area we used to live in so that was why my parents got her from there. I now have a cat named Asher who loves cuddles and purrs quite a lot, and he's very friendly. He was from my relatives so I met him when he was only two weeks old, and got to know him very early on. I think it all depends on breed, where you get them from and how they've been brought up really. But generally, cats are probably the closest to what you are looking for it sounds like. They aren't that hard work, either!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I am torn as I have had both cats and rats and also have had cuddly and stand offish with both. If you go for rats please get them from either a good rescue or a good breeder so they will have been well looked after and well handled.

On reflection that applies equally to cats.


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Oh yes - I forgot to say how I've heard rats can be cuddly too


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Haven't had a chinchilla but heard they can be very loving towards their owners.

Had cats and can't say they were cuddly.

Rats in my opinion are the most cuddly. It can depend on personality like most animals buy out of the 3 sets of rats I've had, I've had at least one in each group which was cuddly. (Ive had both girls and boys btw)


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I wouldn't get a chinchilla if you want something to stroke and 'love you'.
They do make fantastic pets but for a certain type of person.

I see so many say 'why does my chinchilla hate me'. They don't but they can have strong prey instinct, they've been domesticated for a very short time and even shorter for the pet market.
They are gentle curious creatures but their speed to come round to situations is often not what people are prepared for.
The vast majority don't appreciate being caught and then they're generally not a stay and sit still sort.

Cats and rats have different needs so even though both can be incredibly friendly and love attention I think you need to do more thinking about what sort of home you can offer each animal.


----------



## teddylion (Oct 16, 2019)

I agree that there is perhaps more to consider than their cuddliness. They have different needs and present different challenges e.g. rodents chewing through wires etc.

Both rats and cats can be very cuddly, but like people they have their own personalities.

I loved my rats and one of them was very affectionate, the other was more a 'rat's rat'. Both were sweet, very clever and very entertaining. But they need large cages and lots of time outside their cages to explore. I also wouldn't just get one as they need company: nothing worse than seeing a rat stuck all by itself in a small cage.

If getting a cat, I would get an adult cat from a rescue centre, where they can tell you what it's like. You can get a kitten but even a cuddly kitten can grow into a standoffish cat: as an adult you already know their temperament.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

I agree with @cava14 una please if you do decide to get rats visit www.nfrs.org look on there for breeders in your area, email them, visit their websites if they have one, ask them questions.
Or visit rescue centres that have rats.
Always get a pair, three is more ideal.
Don't buy from a pet shop, pet shop rats come from rodent farms where they are mass bred for profit only not for health.
Boy rats are meant to be more cuddly but I've had some females that have been just as cuddly.
In my doe (female rat) group I have two does that adore to be picked up & cuddled.
In my buck (male rat) group most of them love a cuddle, one especially adores sitting on my shoulder & cuddling into my neck & licking me.

If you join the National Fancy Rat Society (link above), they have a forum on their website that you can join & learn more about rats, best cage to buy, food etc members are very friendly & helpful (most are breeders & have had rats for years).


----------

